# Manchester City 200 milioni per prendere Messi



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2014)

A riportarlo è il quotidiano spagnolo El Confidencial dicendo che l'entourage del giocatore sa tutto. Lo stipendio sarà di 25 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Marzo 2014)

Impossibile; certo che Messi e Aguero nella stessa squadra..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2014)

Non bastano ha la clausola piu alta, poi perchè deve lasciare il Barca andare al City per prendere la stessa cifra di ingaggio(Messi dovrebbe rinnovare a quelle cifre nel barca).


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Marzo 2014)

che schifo, questa gente fa male al calcio


----------



## Aragorn (8 Marzo 2014)

Chissà se il Barca lo terrà a vita come fosse un Totti, un Gerrard o un Raul oppure lo cederà al momento giusto. Con Ronaldinho c'hanno visto molto bene, se ci riuscissero anche con Messi potrebbero tra l'altro guadagnarci molto di più, minimo il quadruplo.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2014)

Vi pare il Barca si liberi del Messi in piena maturità calcistica!?


----------



## Butcher (8 Marzo 2014)

Ne riparliamo tra 2/3 anni.


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi pare il Barca si liberi del Messi in piena maturità calcistica!?



per 200 millioni lo cedono... e poi risparmiano pure sullo stipendio...
e infine mettono tutto a bilancio.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi pare il Barca si liberi del Messi in piena maturità calcistica!?



Prima o poi lo farà, come hanno fatto con Ronaldinho, ed Eto'o, hanno Neymar in piena rampa di lancio...non partirà in questi anni, ma quando arriverà a 30\31 andrà via.


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi pare il Barca si liberi del Messi in piena maturità calcistica!?



Se continua a vomitare venderlo a 200 fa bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2014)

bisogna vedere come sta messo fisicamente...


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Prima o poi lo farà, come hanno fatto con Ronaldinho, ed Eto'o, hanno Neymar in piena rampa di lancio...non partirà in questi anni, ma quando arriverà a 30\31 andrà via.



Appunto, prima o poi, quando non sarà più al top.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2014)

Ma non lo so, Messi a calcio sa giocare


----------



## mandraghe (9 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me ha iniziato la parabola discendente, se la stagione del Barça non va a buon fine e non fa un buon mondiale, non sarebbe inaspettata una sua cessione...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Marzo 2014)

Non credo qest'anno, ma penso tra un anno o due massimo potrebbero vendere Messi. Il Barcellona non è una società che non vende i suoi giocatori. Nella loro storia hanno venduto Maradona, Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho... alla fine potrebbero vendere pure Messi, ricavando una cifra stratosferica da reinvestire sul mercato. Vendere Messi significa cambiare un po' modo di giocare, ma potrebbero prendere 4 giocatori da 50 milioni l'uno, ossia 4 campioni.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2014)

Non so se sarà sufficiente comprare Messi per batter il Wigan


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me qualsiasi giocatore da 100 milioni in su va venduto.. QUALSIASI.

Esempio, se il milan attuale avesse CR7 e arriva l' offerta da 120 milioni..voi non lo fareste?

Io... per esempio meglio avere CR7 oppure con quei soldi prendersi POGBA 60 - STROOTMAN 30 - PJIANIC 30?


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualsiasi giocatore da 100 milioni in su va venduto.. QUALSIASI.
> 
> Esempio, se il milan attuale avesse CR7 e arriva l' offerta da 120 milioni..voi non lo fareste?
> 
> Io... per esempio meglio avere CR7 oppure con quei soldi prendersi POGBA 60 - STROOTMAN 30 - PJIANIC 30?



Per me CR7 e Messi sono due giocatori talmente determinanti che non li venderei mai per scambiarli con quei tre ad esempio. Meglio un fenomeno di quel livello che 2-3-4-5 buoni/ottimi giocatori.


----------



## tequilad (14 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualsiasi giocatore da 100 milioni in su va venduto.. QUALSIASI.
> 
> Esempio, se il milan attuale avesse CR7 e arriva l' offerta da 120 milioni..voi non lo fareste?
> 
> Io... per esempio meglio avere CR7 oppure con quei soldi prendersi POGBA 60 - STROOTMAN 30 - PJIANIC 30?



Meglio CR7 rispetto ai tre che hai citato tu...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me CR7 e Messi sono due giocatori talmente determinanti che non li venderei mai per scambiarli con quei tre ad esempio. Meglio un fenomeno di quel livello che 2-3-4-5 buoni/ottimi giocatori.



Secondo te è piu forte:

Abbiati
De Sciglio Rami Zapata Emanuelson
Poli Montolivo Muntari
CR7 Pazzini El Sha

di ipotizziamo

Abbiati
De Sciglio Rami Zapata Emanuelson
Strootman Pjianic Pogba
Taarabt Pazzini El Sha


Beh abbiamo due visioni diverse..per me con la prima arriveremmo 6°, con la seconda nei primi 3.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo te è piu forte:
> 
> Abbiati
> De Sciglio Rami Zapata Emanuelson
> ...


CR7 e Messi sono giocatori che ti fanno la differenza SEMPRE. Se noi avessimo uno dei due, con la nostra rosa scarsa, arriveremo nei primi tre posti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2014)

Messi andrà al Napoli.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me CR7 e Messi sono due giocatori talmente determinanti che non li venderei mai per scambiarli con quei tre ad esempio. Meglio un fenomeno di quel livello che 2-3-4-5 buoni/ottimi giocatori.



D'accordo. Il discorso si limita ovviamente a Messi-Ronaldo-Ibra, gli altri a queste cifre devono essere ceduti (vedi Bale).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualsiasi giocatore da 100 milioni in su va venduto.. QUALSIASI.
> 
> Esempio, se il milan attuale avesse CR7 e arriva l' offerta da 120 milioni..voi non lo fareste?
> 
> Io... per esempio meglio avere CR7 oppure con quei soldi prendersi POGBA 60 - STROOTMAN 30 - PJIANIC 30?



meglio Ronaldo...fa un gol a partita e se abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto con Ibra possiamo vincerlo anche con lui, lo Scudetto lo vinci battendo le piccole e la nostra rosa è inferiore solo alla Juve e Roma...con lui batti tutte le piccole squadre

poi quei 3 grandi giocatori, ma non c'è ancora un Campione affermato...a sto punto preferisco Thiago Silva 50, David Silva 25 e Suarez 50


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio Ronaldo...fa un gol a partita e se abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto con Ibra possiamo vincerlo anche con lui, lo Scudetto lo vinci battendo le piccole e la nostra rosa è inferiore solo alla Juve e Roma...con lui batti tutte le piccole squadre
> 
> poi quei 3 grandi giocatori, ma non c'è ancora un Campione affermato...a sto punto preferisco Thiago Silva 50, David Silva 25 e Suarez 50





Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> CR7 e Messi sono giocatori che ti fanno la differenza SEMPRE. Se noi avessimo uno dei due, con la nostra rosa scarsa, arriveremo nei primi tre posti.



Secondo me invece meglio 3 campioni che un fuoriclasse.
Anzi vi diro' che con quella formazione vinceremmo il campionato..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2014)

Caspita 200 milioni per Messi, pensare che quei soldi noi li spenderemo per tutta la campagna acquisti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Messi andrà al Napoli.



dammi del pazzo ma secondo me ci andrà davvero,non adesso,magari tra 4-5 anni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dammi del pazzo ma secondo me ci andrà davvero,non adesso,magari tra 4-5 anni


Ho sempre detto che questo discorso si sarebbe potuto fare dal 2015, vediamo se il tempo mi darà ragione. Non dico già l'anno prossimo, ma verso il 2017 o 2018 chissà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho sempre detto che questo discorso si sarebbe potuto fare dal 2015, vediamo se il tempo mi darà ragione. Non dico già l'anno prossimo, ma verso il 2017 o 2018 chissà.



ahahah ancora, ma che gli frega a lui del Napoli? Poi se De Laurentis si stufa chi lo paga? Un altra volta la camorra?


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho sempre detto che questo discorso si sarebbe potuto fare dal 2015, vediamo se il tempo mi darà ragione. Non dico già l'anno prossimo, ma verso il 2017 o 2018 chissà.



E con cosa agli pagano i 36, dicasi 36, milioni di ingaggio lordi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E con cosa agli pagano i 36, dicasi 36, milioni di ingaggio lordi?


Ci sarà una straordinaria congiunzione astrale


----------

